# Trisomy 18 loss



## Dannie78

I am currently going thru the pain of losing my baby at 13 weeks. I got the diagnosis of trisomy 18 at 10 weeks. I had the progenity screening and was told that baby had trisomy 18. I wanted to be sure 100% so I went and had a CVS done and was told that the screening was correct and baby had trisomy 18. I can't begin to explain the pain that I feel and the hurt that I carry with me. I have 3 children already and was not expecting another so when I found out I was pregnant I was happy and excited to again bring a child into the world but now I only feel pain and sadness. My husband and I decided to have a D&E as soon as possible as I am not strong enough or brave enough to continue the pregnancy. I had this done on Friday 2/6/15 and all I feel now is emptiness and sadness. :cry: I wonder if I made the right choice or did I just completely fail. It hurts so much.


----------



## BabyCleo

Gosh, I am so so sorry. That's so rough. 

You didn't fail. In my eyes, your baby is much more comfortable in heaven looking down on you. I don't know much about the condition but ive heard its not good. Please don't blame yourself. As a parent we need to protect our children no matter what. In my opinion, you protected your baby from pain. 

I hope that helps a little. :hugs:


----------



## wildflower79

Hi, I'm so so sorry :hugs:

How your feeling is to be completely expected after what you've been through. We also lost our daughter to t18, so I understand how difficult things are right now. 

t18 causes so many problems it's completely understandable that you didn't want you, your family and your baby to go through that. It's such a difficult choice to have to make and neither outcome is anything you would ever choose if there was another way.

It's been around 6 months since we lost our lg and some days I still struggle with the sadness. With time I've come to accept the decision we made and feel it was the only way for us.

Please don't think you've failed. None of this has been your fault. :hugs:


----------



## Rhio92

:hugs: xxxx


----------

